# Volicanic Ash Pen Blank!



## HoratioHornblower (Mar 17, 2012)

Thought I would get this out there for thoughts and in case someone might want to know about it. I just found this on PSI's site, and I thought it was very interesting! Looks like it would be tough to work with, but it might be worth a try. What do you think?

David

M3 Volcanic Ash Black Lava Pen Blanks at Penn State Industries


----------



## williamcr (Mar 17, 2012)

I would like to try a Ash Black Lava blank as well so if anyone has tried this it would be great to hear how it went and any advice.


----------



## renowb (Mar 17, 2012)

I've seen those, too. I would like to try one. It says not to apply ca. I was wondering how it feels.


----------



## kenlicciardello (Mar 17, 2012)

I have done a few of these and they turn very smoothly, like the easier truestone blanks.  I use a carbide pen pro to turn them.

I finish with micromesh up to 12000 but then I use a polish like novus or mcguires because I like the glass like finish.  Some people leave it a matt finish like the instructions say.

They sell pretty well and are a conversation piece.


----------



## khallpens (Mar 17, 2012)

If you have not turned one of the new M3 blanks do it. I did one for me everyday writer and it sold out of my pocket the first time someone seen it.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 18, 2012)

The blank is inspired by a fountain pen called the Homo Sapiens, made by Visconti.

Visconti Homo Sapiens - Visconti Pens - Colorado Pen Direct - ColoradoPen.com - Colorado Pen Direct - Pens, Pen Refills, Fountain Pen Ink ...

Best read the reviews on the PSI site before starting out on one of these, seems most people have had trouble drilling them. 

Dan


----------



## JohnGreco (Mar 19, 2012)

I made one before I had my pen pro and had to stop 3x to sharpen my HSS tools. I used my belt sander to knock down the edges and found once it was round the scraper was doing the best job of removing material for me.

I sanded to 12,000 and left it like that so that it maintained its ability to wick moisture away from your fingers and really, you wouldn't know from holding it that it didn't have some sort of finish.

I'm looking forward to trying another since switching to a carbide tool, I understand it should go much smoother.

Shown here with a slimline pro black Ti kit.


----------



## Shock me (Mar 19, 2012)

Dan_F said:


> The blank is inspired by a fountain pen called the Homo Sapiens, made by Visconti.
> 
> 
> Dan



I use one of these as my main writing pen, and I write a lot.  I can't say that I specifically notice the supposedly hygroscopic nature of the material, nor whether it warms in my hand, but the pen is VERY comfortable to use.  If the PSI blank material is similar I think it could make for some extraordinary kit less pens. I'm surprised to hear that it eats HSS lathe tools as the material feels rather soft on my finished pen.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 19, 2012)

Visconti may use a different resin, or the lava itself might be different than that used in the PSI blank. I wouldn't be surprised at all if that were the case, as they are working with large quantities, and a material that is that resistant to tooling would not be so good for bulk manufacturing. 

Dan


----------

